# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  النذر استفتاء الامام الخامنئي (دام ظله)

## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين


الاستفتاء بخصوص النذر لذى *السيد القائد الإمام الخامنئي (دام ظله)* 




*وسيكون الطرح كالتالي*

*شرائط النذر*
*موارد النذر*
*مصرف النذر*
*عدم الوفاء بالنذر*
*ومسائل متفرقة*

*اولا شرائط النذر*

المناط في كيفية النذر هو التلفظ أو القصد؟ 
س: لو أن أحداً نذر نذراً و في نيته تحديد مدة معينة و لكنه لم يتلفظ بذلك أثناء صياغة النذر مع العلم بأن هذا الشخص قد التزم بالصيغة الشرعية المطلوبة في النذر. فهل يجب عليه العمل بحسب نيته أم يجب عليه العمل وفق ما تلفظ به من النذر؟ 
ج) لا بدّ من العمل على طبق قصده. 
*نذر الشخص بأموال مع كونه مديوناً 
س: إذا نذر شخص لله بأموال وعليه ديون مستحقة للغير فأيّها يقدّم؟
ج) لو تعلق النذر بعين الأموال الخاصة المشخصة وجب عليه الوفاء بنذره فيها ويصرف بقية الاموال في أداء ديونه ما لم يكن النذر للفرار من أداء ديون الناس، واما لو نذر بصرف اموال على وجه كلّي في سبيل الله فيصرف ما عنده في أداء ديون الناس فإن بقي شيء يفي بنذره فيها وإلا فلا شيء عليه. 

موارد النذر

النذر لتزويج البنت من سيد 
س: إنّ لي بنتاً. عندما كانت صغيرة مرضت وقد نذرت إذا شفيت أن أزوجها بسيد. والحمد لله شفيت وكبرت ولم تعلم هذا الموضوع، وتعلقت بشخص ليس سيداً ولمدة تحبه وبينهما علاقة كبيرة فماذا أفعل؟ هل يحق أن ياخذها هذا الشخص؟ 
ج) لا يجب عليك الوفاء بنذرك المذكور، نعم لو خاطبها سيّد من السادة وكان كفواً لها فعليك أن توافق في زواجه منها. 

مصرف النذر
تحويل المال المنذور إلى عملة أخرى ودفع العمولة منه 
س: (أ): هل يجوز دفع المال المنذور للمكاتب التي تقوم بالتحويل، مع العلم أن عين المال سوف تـتبدل بغيرها وأحياناً بعملة أخرى؟ 
(ب): إذا اقتضى التحويل دفع عمولة معينة، فهل يجوز دفعها من نفس المبلغ المنذور؟ 
ج) (أ، ب) لايجوز دفع عمولة التحويل من المال المنذور إلا إذا علم رضا الدافع بذلك وكذا تبديلها. 

عدم الوفاء بالنذر
حلّ الحلف بنهي الأب
س: لوحلف شخص أن يرفع شكوى على رجل إذا لم يأت في يوم معين لتسديد الدين، فهل يعتبر هذا الحلف راجحاً بحيث يجب الالتزام به؟ وهل يمكنه أن يبطل الحلف بأن يقول لأبيه أن ينهاه عنه ويصبح محرماً وبالتالي ينحل؟ 
ج) يكون في مفروض السؤال لأبيه حلّ الحلف وبعده لاشيء عليه في ذلك. 

نسيان النذر المقيّد بوقت خاص
س: أنا سافرت إلى إيران في العام الماضي وبعدها نذرت اذا سافرت السنة الحالية أن أختم القرآن عند الإمام الرضا (عليه السلام) في الحرم وفعلاً سافرنا إلى إيران وهناك قرأت كمية كبيرة من القرآن لكن نسيت النذر ورجعنا إلى بلدنا وبعد شهر تقريباً تذكرت النذر فماذا أفعل؟
ج) إذا كان نذرك مقيداً بنفس تلك السنة فلا شيء عليك في مفروض السؤال. وإلا تأتي بالقراءة في الحرم الرضوي (على مشرفه السلام) في عام آخر. 


العجز عن أداء النذر

س: شخص نذر زيارة الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) مشياً على الأقدام ولكن اصابه مرض اعجزه عن المشي ولا يستطيع المشي أكثر من مائة متر. ما حكم نذره؟
ج) يمشي مقدار ما يستطيع ويركب في الباقي. هذا إذا أتى بالصيغة المعتبرة في النذر وإلا فلا شيء عليه مطلقاً.‏

مسائل متفرقة

استئجار الغير للنذر المعين
س: هل يجوز للشخص إذا نذر نذراً معيناً أن يكلف شخصاً بتنفيذه بأجرة؟ أي مثلاً لو نذر أن يصوم شهراً، هل يجوز له استئجار شخص بأن يصوم عنه بأجرة أم لا؟
ج) لابدّ من المباشرة فيما قصد في نذره ذلك كالصوم والصلاة فلا يجزي استئجار الغير للصلاة والصيام ونحوهما. نعم إذا لم يقصد في نذره المباشرة تخير في الوفاء به بين المباشرة وغيرها. 

العجز عن الوفاء بالنذر 
س: اذا نذرت وحان وقت النذر ولم أفف به بعد وهو مبلغ كبير من المال ولا أقدر أن أفي به الآن فماذا أفعل في هذه الحالة؟
ج) في مفروض السؤال تفي به حين التمكن ولا يسقط إلا مع العجز عنه في وقته إذا كان موقتاً أو مطلقاً إن لم يكن موقتاً، ولكن إذا لم يكن النذر بالصيغة والشروط الشرعية فلا ينعقد أصلاً. 

النذر لصيام يوم عاشوراء
س: نذرت أن أصوم يوم العاشر من المحرم, ولكني قرأت فيما بعد أنه من كان شامتاً فليصم يوم عاشوراء. فما هو حكم النذر؟
ج) ينعقد النذر في الفرض المذكور إذا كان بالصيغة والشروط المحددة شرعاً. 


ونسئلكم الدعاء


*

----------


## ام الحلوين

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

ولا حرمناااااااااااااااا جديدك الشيق 
دمـــــــــــــــــــــ بحفظ الباري ورعايته ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت

----------


## فرح

تسلم اخوووي جررريح الروووح
ع الطرح وبارك الله في جهووودك الطيبه 
يعطيك العاااافيه 
موفق

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم يمينك

----------


## جررريح الررروح

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> 
> 
> ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد








> ولا حرمناااااااااااااااا جديدك الشيق 
> دمـــــــــــــــــــــ بحفظ الباري ورعايته ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت








> تسلم اخوووي جررريح الروووح
> ع الطرح وبارك الله في جهووودك الطيبه 
> يعطيك العاااافيه 
> موفق








> الله يعطيك العافية 
> 
> 
> وتسلم يمينك






اخواتي الكريمات
ام الحلوين
وردة محمدية
فرح
نور الهدى

شكرا لتنويركم صفحاتي وتعطيرها
ولاحرمنا الله من هذي الروح الولائية الصادقة
وجعلنا الله وياكم من انصار الحجة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف
دمتم  بحفظ الرحمن 
سلاااااااااااام

----------


## علوكه

مشكوره اخي الفاضل ع الطرح الجميل 
ورحم الله والديك

----------


## جررريح الررروح

> مشكوره اخي الفاضل ع الطرح الجميل 
> 
> ورحم الله والديك



العفو اختي الكريمة
واشكر هذا التعطير في صفحاتي
تحيااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يعطيكـ العاافيه اخوي ع الطرح*
*لاعدمناااا جديدكـ الراائع*
*وحفظ الله لنا السيد القائد* 
*تحيااااااااااتي لـكـ*

----------


## khozam

جزاك الله خير اخويي

جررريح الرروووح

تحياتي لك مع الشكر

----------


## جررريح الررروح

> *الله يعطيكـ العاافيه اخوي ع الطرح*
> 
> *لاعدمناااا جديدكـ الراائع*
> *وحفظ الله لنا السيد القائد* 
> *تحيااااااااااتي لـكـ*








> جزاك الله خير اخويي
> 
> 
> جررريح الرروووح
> 
> 
> تحياتي لك مع الشكر






كل الشكر 
اختي شذى الزهراء
واخي الحبيب
ونسئل العلي القدير ان يحفظ مراجعنا العظام
تحياتي

----------


## روح الانسانيه

بارك الله فيكم

----------

